# bee microbial symbionts



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

My take -

QUOTE - "*If one believes* that the microbial symbionts that the bees rely on should remain as undamaged as possible (for long term practical reasons), *why should one not* buy honey that is produced with that as an outcome of the beekeepers practice?" END QUOTE.

While it seems like a good idea, it is another one of those statements termed with words like if, why, and phrased in questions that imply something rather than actually say it.

I don't really like this method of presenting a case. It assumes and implies, rather than present anything solid. SEEMS like a good idea. But i know of no study that has shown this to have any effect on the makeup of the honey.

As a general priciple, we'd prefer bee symbiants to be as close to natural as possible. Wether this affects the quality of the honey, for good, or for bad, we don't know.


----------

